# Construite una bobina de Tesla



## pablo suarez (Jul 15, 2006)

Construí una bobina tesla  de estado solido con un transistor (2n3055) y un flyback viejo me funciono a la perfección y quisiera saber como puedo aumentarle la potencia a unos 1000 watts, Se me ocurrió una idea y era poniendo a la salida de la bobina tesla que construí  un arrollamiento secundario como si fuera otro acople de transformador con nucleo de aire, porque la salida es de alta frecuencia de esta forma puedo aumentarle el voltaje y para aumentarle la intensidad tendría que colocarle mas transistores en configuracion darlington y quisiera saber si se podria hacer de la misma forma que en una fuente de voltaje simple.

Tambien quisiera colocarle en la entrada de la base del transistor la salida de un 555 para poder controlar la frecuencia de suicheo del 2n3055 de esta forma puedo controlar la frecuencia de la bobina.  el circuito que utilize que fue bajado de internet .En la pagina  www.powerlabs.org aparece algo similar pero no queda claro y no especifica mucho, hay muchas fotos pero pocos  diagramas aunque la pagina esta Bastante interesante .
escucho ideas y sugerencias y si es posible si alguien  me puede mandar un circuito con las modificaciones que le debo hacer.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 17, 2006)

Los transformadores no son mas que dispositivos que trasladan la potencia del primario al secundario pero no la amplifican. Si suponemos un transformador sin pérdidas (ideal), si quieres sacarle 1 kW en el secundario, esa misma cantidad de potencia debe de entrar por el primario.


----------



## domrafael (Ago 3, 2006)

Hola Pablo un saludo!
Quizas esto te pueda ayudar  http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/english/coil.htm

Pero usa todas la precauciones posible porque es ALTOVOLTAGE!
atte Rafael


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 16, 2008)

Bueno en primer Pablo Suarez!Lo que armaste no es una bobina tesla de estado solido ni siquiera una bobina tesla..Lo que armaste es un oscilador el cual alimenta un flyback..segundo los costos de una bobina tesla dependen de cuan compleja sea y del esfuerzo de cada uno en conseguir una..La que yo estoy por armar lo voy a hacer con $20 argentinos lo cual no es practicamente nada..Gracias a que me mandaron todos los materiales principales y los restantes los tengo tirados en mi patio..Para controlarla con una guitarra tendrias que hacer unas modificaciones minimas sobre la misma..Para que HV!
Aca te dejo unos diagramas que mejorarian mucho el funcionamiento de tu flyback..Si queres hacer una verdadera bobina tesla necesitas materiales distintos y el funcionamiento tambien es muy distinto...En caso de que desees hacerla solo consultame y te ayudo..Para el primer diagrama que usa 555 mas transistor y mosfet en caso de que no tengas el mosfet podes usar un transistor de poder como un 2N3055 u otro similar..Yo use un que saque de una fuente de Pc un STD3007 el cual es muy similar en cuanto a su hFE a un Tip 31C lo que lo diferencia es Vmax y la potencia que soportan..Pero se parecen mucho..ante cualquier duda te repito solo consulta! ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola creo que eso de la foto es muy peligroso tendrás que estar a varios metros de ese aparato y al aire libre...  mejor en un lugar muy bien ventilado.
En todo caso te adjunto un material que para mi es muy bueno para contruir ese tipo de equipo. La pagina de la que copie el contenido ya no existe y por eso falta un diagrama que se me perdió en la inmensidad de mi pequeño disco duro , pero está muy detallado. Espero te sirva de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 17, 2008)

Una pregunta!

He visto por ahi que se pueden hacer las famosas bolas de plasma (esa bola de vidrio llena de rayos adentro) con mucha tension, como la de un fly back o una bobina tesla, y un foco comun y corriente...

Es cierto ?


desde ya...muchas gracias


----------



## leop4 (Oct 17, 2008)

que pasa si por accidente toco las dos puntas del flyback? acaso me muero o me da una simple patadita jeje. y que amperaje estaria pasando por el flyback? gracias.


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 17, 2008)

Suvea si queres hacerlo..Pues hacelo!..Me parecio raro que solo hayas dicho eso solamente!
Primero tenes que comerte muuucha pero mucha información sobre bobinas de tesla...Cosa que yo ya hice y vengo haciendo hace meses y meses

Psyco83 esta muy buena la información de tu .rar y tenes razon estas pruebas tienen que ser realizadas en exteriores no solo por cuestiones de seguridad sino tambien en lugares ventilados por la gran cantidad de ozono que se genera en estos procesos que involucran millones de ºC y cientos de miles de voltios..El cual es muy leigroso para el organismo por ser tan corrisivo!

Si es cierto yo hace un ratito me aburri de hacerlo eso se genra con tensiones por ensimas de los 20KV por debajo ya no puede saltar el arco dentro de la lampara y se hace imperseptible

Si por accidente tocaras un flyback te tiraria dos metros hacia atras y al dia siguiente te doleria toodoo y sentirias ardor en la zona afectada te lo digo por experiecia es sumamente desagradable!

Si tenes problemas de corazon prodria matarte..si no los tenes hasta que no te agarre va a ser asi..Despues podes sufrir fibrilacion por un tiempo hasta que pase el efecto de los KV!


----------



## leop4 (Oct 17, 2008)

osea que quedo cargado. que bueno porque cuando toco una pila se cargaria jaja, bueno lo que mas me interesa es el Amperaje que pasa por esa sona sabes exactamente cual es?


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 18, 2008)

En primer lugar no se dice Amperaje sino Corriente..Segundo no se exactamente cual es la corriente que circula..Eso depende de la tension y de la resistencia del circuito!..Pero en el mio debe rondar los 10uA como maximo!..Ya que recibi una descarga de 20KV y no me sucedio nada grave..
Jaja no te va a dar una simple descarga un flyback!..Es mas ni siquiera necesitas tocarlo a unos centimetros ya fuiste!..jeje

En cuanto al uso de un Flyback como primario de un bobina tesla eso es simplemente absurdo ya que la potencia que consume un Flybck es insignificante en relacion a las que usan las Teslas profesionales, un Flyback solo consume y mantiene en su primario en condiciones normales de funcionamiento unos 60W maximo y una tesla para empezar a ser buena necesita como minimo 1KW de potencia real..Las mayores y mucho mas profesionales manejan potencias que rondan o superan los 3 o 4KW!

Un saludo!


*300 mensajes! *


----------



## keros (Ene 15, 2009)

hola. 

hace tiempo que comence a construir un bicho de estos pero lo deje por falta de tiempo y  ahora que tengo tiempo lo he retomado.

esquema: http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html

el problema es la resistencia limitadora, dice que con 30 resistencias de 15w fafrica una de 10k 400w. 

a mi no me sale la forma ni de coña. 
creo que hay un error son muy pocas resistencias, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2009)

Puedes poner en serie 30 resistencias de 330 Ω 15 W, *30 * 330 Ω = 9900 Ω*, y la potencia sería *30 * 15W = 450W* de poder de disipación


----------



## snowboard (Ene 15, 2009)

SI da, Necesitas una resistencia de 10000 ohm de 400 Watts,  para fabricarla se  recomienda usar 30 resistencias de 330 ohm (de 15 Watts cada una, bobinadas), si las pones en serie dan 9900 ohm y (en teoría) cada una disipará 13,3 watts.

saludos


----------



## keros (Ene 16, 2009)

gracias.

no se por que esta cegado en que se tenian que poner en parallelo para consegir los 400w
a mas de contar que 3 resistencias en serie son 10k en vez de 1k   

menos mal que me habeis abierto los ojos .xd

saludos.


----------



## RSX (May 16, 2009)

Hola el que esta inmteresado en hacer una bobina de tesla yo estoy dispuesto a prestar ayuda, tengo mas de 2 años de experiencia, experimentacion (y grandes accidentes) puedo guiar como armar una de estas que no se tienen que confundir con un simple flyblack que no tiene nada que ver, y sin gastar en partes caras e inutiles.

Si an visto esta pagina http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html no tienen que copiarle al pie de la letra lo que ace por que el mismo lo dice primero y por que no tiene el mejor rendimiento, yo con una bobina de la mitad del tamaño y con unas partes y un circuito muy improvisado logre mas de 50cm de descargas furiosas.

Voy a poder contestar despues del 25 mayo.


----------



## lapulga5 (Sep 16, 2009)

me parece  muy interesante RSX, de verdad quisiera hacer una bobina tesla. Así qeu ya que cuento con tu experiencia en el tema agradecería que me pasaras algún tipo de instrucciones o datos para poder realizar yo mismo la mía. Viendo la página web del vínculo noté que el tipo ese debio gastarse una barbaridad de guita y la verdad es que yo no se si podria afrontar esos gastos. De todos modos, quisiera al menos intentarlo, así que desde ya gracias.


----------



## karl (Nov 16, 2009)

hola!

yo construí una que funciona con baterías (y una "caja de toques"), creo que haces bien en ofrecer ayuda, ya que el diseño (si bien es sencillo) tiene sus rebusques.

No creo que para un primer diseño sea conveniente hacer algo como lo que proponen en la pagina que citas, jugar con transformadores de alto voltaje y potencia como los del microondas es buscar ganarse un "premio Darwin" (www.darwinawards.com).

ya con algo más de experiencia...


----------



## lordsoft (Ene 4, 2010)

*H*ola a todos los compatriotas del foro luego de bastante tiempo tratando de armarme una bobina tesla de estado solido y la verdad es que no me ha resul*t*ado ninguno de los osciladores que he armado.. no soy muy amigo de los *IC´s* por lo que no los utilizo, ademas donde vivo son escasos y caros.. ahora basándome un poco en el funci*o*namiento de las smps se me ha ocurrido si acaso se podría utilizar el oscilador de una fuente de este tipo (no necesariamente atx) para controlar un flyback o una bobina de alta (no es de auto porque el nucleo es de ferrita) o si alguien pudiese ofrecerme un circuito sencillo de un oscilador sin integrados para un flyback.. pero lo que mas me importa es que tengo muchas fuentes conmutadas buenas en casa que podría utilizar para armar algo como una mini bobina tesla es para un proyecto para el proximo año escolar.. tengo tres meses para que funcione.. gracias anticipadas


----------



## jorger (Ene 4, 2010)

Perece que tenemos algo en común...yo tampoco soy muy amigo de los ic´s para estas cosas.
Pásete por mi álbum de fotos ,tengo unos cuantos esquemas de puro transistor que te podrían interesar..

Puedes usar como tu dices el oscilador de las fuentes conmutadas.Pero para ello tienes que averiguar el número de vueltas de cada bobinado (el primario y el bias) para que funcione correctamente.Esto se hace desmontando el transformador original,desbobinándolo y contando el número de vueltas correspondiente.

Hay un pero.Necesitas hacer también un bobinado auxiliar a modo de secundario,para engañar a la ''fuente'' y de esa forma que se regule ella sola,ya que todas las fuentes conmutadas poseen un sistema de regulación automática.No sé si me entiendes.Tampoco sé si sabes lo suficiente sobre este tema.

Yo te aconsejaría alguno de los circuitos que tengo subido a mi álbum,para no complicarte la vida.Comentas las dudas que tengas de cada circuito,las resolvemos y así vamos avanzando.. 

EDITO:No acepto dudas por mensajería privada,ni tampoco por msn.Todas las dudas en este tema.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2010)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> ....
> EDITO:No acepto dudas por mensajería privada,ni tampoco por msn.Todas las dudas en este tema.
> Un saludo.


! ! Excelente ¡ ¡ aclaración


----------



## jorger (Ene 5, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ! ! Excelente ¡ ¡ aclaración



Puse esa claración por que ya me ha pasado varias veces, ayudo a alguien en un post y de la noche a la mañana me llegan privados o me quiere agregar alguno(s) al msn sólamente para contestar dudas..

Perdón por salirme del tema.


----------



## lordsoft (Ene 8, 2010)

claro jorger ya los vi pero tengo dudas con el zvs.. yo tengo el esquema original sacado de disorder.dk y el tuyo tiene algunas modificaciones, en cuanto a los fets ¿puedo utilizar los irf630? los diodos rapidos pueden ser her302??.... ahh casi se me olvida.. se me ocurrio una buena forma de mezclar  dos inventos tesla.. la turbina y la bobina.. la bobina va conectada a una ignition coil de auto que es oscilada por un alternador adozado al eje de la turbina....  es buena idea..

lo otro con respecto al tema original.. tengo varias fuentes conmutadas la mayoria sin integrados  ..pero como bien lo dices tengo inconvenientes a la hora de saber como funcionan porque lo unico que se es que trabajan elevando la frecuencia y modificando la forma de onda a unois 35khz eso nada mas.. pero no se porque llevan al auto switch y el opto.. la resistencia gorda y el capacitor electrolitico.. no he visto bobinas el el impreso salvo las del feedback en el mismo trafito de ferrita.. si puedes explicarme bn esto quizas podamos diseñar una bobina de estado solido en base a un oscilador ya hecho.. se nos simplificaria harto y seria mas reciclado..


----------



## jorger (Ene 8, 2010)

El ZVS no te lo recomiendo a menos que quieras quemar tu flyback en poco tiempo o lo uses con una tensión más reducida (18v por ej.)
Si lo quieres hacer de todas formas vale..es tu decisión..
Los diodos rápidos me parecen que tenían que soportar un mínimo de 10A..a si que para tu caso que son solo de 3A, creo no te valen..
Los IRF630 van muy justitos de potencia para ese circuito (soportan 9A), aunque como te digo antes,si los usas con menos tensión lo mismo te valen..

Lo de los 2 inventos no te entiendo.Si te puedes explicar un poco mejor.. 
Un saludo.


----------



## lordsoft (Ene 9, 2010)

es* QU*e es mezclar una turbina tesla (motor stirling) con un alternador y la bobina.. la turbina gira a 7000rpm mas o menos.. pero veamos lo de la fuente primero que es lo quenos ocupa


----------



## ls2k (Ene 12, 2010)

ahhhh yo arme una turbina y le hice eso con la bobina.. pero no llege a la frecuencia


----------



## Galaners (Abr 8, 2010)

Bueno, me encuentro actualmente haciendo un proyecto para la universidad que consiste en una bobina de tesla. Para su realización es necesario enrollar aproximadamente 100 metros de alambre de cobre esmaltado calibre 22, el cual lo venden en paquetes de 30 metros. Mi duda es: ya que solo puedo conseguirlo por paquetes de 30 metros, es correcto integrar 90 metros soldando las puntas de los alambres? es decir, no afectará al circuito? agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

una pregunta ¿para que quieres usar una bobina tesla??? o es solo otra mas para simple espectaculo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2010)

dudo mucho que afecte,(*)  eso si , fijatre de sacar el esmalte al soldar y luego ponele un espagueti aislador para que la soldadura no lastime espiras adyacentes .

saludos

(*) seguro que no , salvo que quieras hacer un analisis de ese punto pero el efecto es casi nulo.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

lo pregunto porque si sabes para que se usan (fuera de lo obvio)  me interesaria bastante entender la aplicacion que le daras....



PD: este es mi mensaje 69 jajjaj que bien


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2010)

¿Seguro que has buscado bien? Existen bobinas de cobre esmaltado con metrajes superires a 100Mts, empleadas en talleres de bobinados para motores, trasformadores, etc. Seria cuestión de comprarla entre varios compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

esooo.. Electronec. Se vende en pequeños carretes como los de la imagen. Pero son costosos asi que compren uno para todos o prueben en talleres de reparacion de motores/trafos a ver si les venden una cantidad menor.
Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 9, 2010)

no se de donde seas (ffrente a tu computador claro) pero aca en chile uno solo pide la cantidad de alambre que necesites y te l dan sin problemas...busca otra tienda


----------



## Galaners (Abr 10, 2010)

sammaael dijo:
			
		

> lo pregunto porque si sabes para que se usan (fuera de lo obvio)  me interesaria bastante entender la aplicacion que le daras....
> 
> 
> 
> PD: este es mi mensaje 69 jajjaj que bien



Es solo un proyecto de mi materia de Electricidad y Magnetismo para explicar algunos efectos básicos de las radiofrecuencias y la transmisión de energía de forma inalámbrica. La utilizaré como prototipo didáctico sólamente.


----------



## Xapas (Jun 6, 2010)

Muy buenas, estoy comenzando a construir una bobina de Tesla, y en lo que es su construccion se los peligros que entraña la corriente a alta frecuencia y voltaje... lo que me preguntaba es si, cuando este construida, la parte superior de la bobina lanza unos rayos electricos, me preguntaba si eso es peligroso tocarlos al contacto directo, puesto que uno de los polos de la bobina, seria como tocar un solo borne de un enchufe, o entraña algun peligro?? Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## july123 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola xapas si es igual a la que construi yo esos rayos que dices tu al tocarlos solo te dan patadas y grandes ya que llega a haber como minimo 10. 000 volt . la tension de salida se mide de acuerdo a la distancia de la chispa cada 1 cm de chispa hay 10.000 volt , acontinuacion te dejo la pagina donde construi mi bobina de tesla 

http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html


----------



## Xapas (Jun 7, 2010)

pero causa algun daño el tocar los rayos?? tengo entendido que daña los tejidos de la piel, pero no estoy muy seguro :S he visto a gente tocar con los dedos los rayos sin ningun tipo de proteccion, ni guantes, ni cristal, ni nada, y por lo que se ve no les pasa nada
esta es la pagina de donde yo saque la idea, es bastante simple:
http://www.danielesparza.net/espano...obina-tesla&catid=3:proyectopersonal&Itemid=7
gracias por responder


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 15, 2010)

Buenas. Vengo con la siguiente duda. El otro día no se por qué motivo me acordé de que en el fondo de mi casa había un microondas viejo. Me puse a pensar en que hacer con sus piezas y me decidí por una bobina de Tesla (Igual no viene al caso). La cosa es que desarmé el microondas y rescaté el trafo (y todo lo demás). Como en teoría la salida tendría que estar en el orden de los 2000V y mi tester nada más dá hasta 700V me arme una serie de 10 resistencias de 270 K (porque eran las que tenía a mano y la coriente que iban a tener que soportar era baja) para ponerla a la salida y medir la caida de tensión en una sola de las 10 resistencias, valor que después multiplicando por 10 me tendría que dar la tensión de salida del trafo. La cosa es que cuando medí, el valor que obtuve fue de 28V a 32V lo cual multiplicado por 10 me dió unos 280V a 320V, valor que está bastante lejos del que debería ser. Como vi que no debería haber drama medí directamente (sin las resistencias) y me dió un valor cercano a los 700V. Mis dudas son; ¿como puede ser que me de ese valor?, ¿estoy haciendo algo mal?, ¿el trafo anda mal?

Desde yá gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## lokodh (Ago 15, 2010)

yo hice una y me funciono a la perfeccion

y pues claro que funciona da cerca de 2000 o 3000 v  yo queme un multimetro por medir el voltaje


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 15, 2010)

las resistencias bajan intencidad ( ampers ) no vajan voltaje, podes usar diodos para bajar el voltaje


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 16, 2010)

Mi idea no era bajar el voltaje para usarlo. Si vos pones 10 resistencias en serie como en la imágen lo que haces es un divisor resistivo y la caida de tensión en una de las resistencias es diez veces menor que la de la fuente, lo que te permite medirla sin quemar el tester. Igual haciendo el circuito en el workbench recién me di cuenta que la medida va a estar afectada por la resistencia interna del voltímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

para medir la alta tension no ase falta ni tester ni resistencias,
lo que se mide es la distancia que ''salta la chispa o el arco'' con eso se estima muy bien cuanta es la tensión
busquen en san google 
saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ago 22, 2010)

Si, se puede averiguar asi, pero para 2KV no es demaciado preciso. Debería ser un arco de 2mm. Con las resistencias es casi exacto.

Saludos


----------



## Basalto (Ago 22, 2010)

Comprueba la suma de la tension de todas las resistencias, esta tiene que ser igual a los 2 KV


----------



## sammaael (Ago 29, 2010)

Amigo solo para corregir una pequeña cosa lo que quieres armar no es una bobina tesla es mas bien una bobina Lodge, pues es él el responsable del diseño de la que comunmente conocemos como bobina tesla.
Saludos espero llegues a buen teermino.!


----------



## TAZOR (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola,

Estoy haciendo con un compañero como trabajo de recerca una bobina Tesla (lo más reciclada posible), estuve mirando los transformadores, y no sé si bastaba con lo que vi para hacer funcionar la bobina. Con un autotransformador que va de 220V a 125 de 100W de potencia hay suficiente? si no hay suficiente, cuanto debería ser el mínimo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorger (Oct 3, 2010)

No sirve. La tensión que da eso es ridícula.
Busca un transformador de microondas.


----------



## TAZOR (Oct 5, 2010)

Ni siquiera para unos efectos mínimos? simplemente, nos basta con que funcione, y si funciona la primera, hacer una segunda algo más potente.


----------



## Xapas (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas. Para aquellos que hayan construido alguna bobina tesla de estado sólido, necesito ayuda. Me gustaría construir una, probé varios circuitos, pero ninguno funcionó. Poseo un oscilador con el circuito CD4046 (Imagen), y dos MOSFET IRFP250N, y un driver para mosfet IR2112. El oscilador funciona bien, ya lo comprobé, pero me gustaría que me ayudaran cómo puedo conectar la salida del oscilador al driver de mosfet, y de éste al mosfet, sin un GDT.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola yo he hecho varias bobinas de Tesla, una con un flyback de TV muy sencilla y otra de mediana potencia pero no de estado sólido, con un transformador de microondas.









El transistor es un 2n3055
Si queres ver mas acá http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/fisica/


----------



## ls2k (Ene 6, 2011)

mmm puedes en vez de usar un 40xx un 555 ke es mas estable y se le puede contrlar la frecuencia (n l foro hay un completisimo manual sobre ese integrado), ala salida del mismo pones una resistencia de unos 100ohm al ojo, a la resistencia un mosfet de canal N  y a la pata del drain le pones la bobina de un flyback y en paralelo a esta bobina, un diodo al reves... si no se entiende me dices y hacemso un esquema vale..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Esta vez no te voy a elogiar Anajesusa!

Una bobina tesla se basa en algún principio.
A saber, un condensador principal el cual se carga a x tensión, superada esa tensión, hay un "chispero", "disparador", "xxx", que descarga la energía acumulada en el capacitor a una bobina. Esa bobina está acoplada a otra bobina sintonizada con una relación de vueltas muy grande, que eleva la tensión a zonas más allá de la razón 
En un flyback en cambio, se acumula energía en el núcleo (cosa que la bobina tesla no tiene), y luego se "descarga" violentamente hacia el secundario.
Los efectos son similares, pero no el método para llegar a eso, uno es un simple conversor DC/AC o si el flyback tiene rectificador DC/DC y el otro una bobina Tesla.

Puntualizo esto solo porque sos un amigo y porque cuando p.ej. hablan de Variac y ponen una fuente regulable de DC y en el mejor de los casos, regulada, me pone de la nuca!

<off topic on>
Si te mando mis microscopios, te animás a limpiarlos?
<off topic on>
Con esto no quiero decir que no haya bobinas Tesla de estado sólido, pero tiene otro topología.

PD: si dije muchas pavadas, por favor, insultarme en forma suvechita!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Epa! esto no lo había visto este foro me avisa solo cuando quiere de las contestaciones, raro porque en los otros hilos siempre avisó.
Estoy de acuerdo BT es una fuente de alta tensión y no una Tesla, tenes razón.
Que vago que sos, no te animas limpiar el microscopio!!!


----------



## sicorax (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola, he estado buscando pero no he encontrado el circuito de una bobina tesla teniendo como multriplicador un flyback de televisor a color y no querria estropearlo experimentando con el. ya tengo varias vueltas de la bobina pero contando que necesita 1333 vueltas...

saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 12, 2011)

Google search doesn't bite.
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Esa es una bobina de tesla con un transformador de microondas no tiene flyback por ningún lado, yo la tengo armada y larga unas chispas de unos 30 cm


----------



## sicorax (Ene 13, 2011)

si tienes armada la bobina tesla y te funciona me podrias pasar el circuito?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Si el circuito es la que figura en el enlace que puso neodimio podes ver la documentación en mi blog http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2007/04/30/otra-bobina-de-tesla/
y aquí también hay datos http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2007/06/10/modificaciones-a-la-bobina-de-tesla/
Podes ver unos videos de mi monstruo je je


----------



## sicorax (Ene 13, 2011)

ah gracias ya veo que el k tenia yo tenia unos fallos


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Sicorax, esa bobina particularmente, la que esta hecha con el transformador de MO es muy peligrosa, es a una de las pocas cosas que he hecho a la que temo, una sola descarga te deja seco, no me refiero a que te de uno de los rayos que salen del toroide, que no ha de ser grato pero capaz que zafas, la fuente es lo peligroso asi que mucho ojo y si no tenes experiencias con altas tensiones, mejor un Van der Graaff que es mas inofensivo porque esto no da chance de error.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## sicorax (Ene 13, 2011)

mmm... tienes razon, he estado mirando el generador de VDG y se puede hacer uno facil con 1 motor y pocas cosas mas y lo buno es que genera el mismo voltaje que el flyback o mas pero la intensidad es casi nula por lo que aunque lo toques con la mano apenas de da un calambre. Voy a hacer uno y experimentar con el antes para probar


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Ene 24, 2011)

Esta es la mia, tengo 10 como esta.


----------



## astrodh (Ene 24, 2011)

yo le copie a la de sientificos con el triplicador pero nesesito que me ayuden es que la quiero hacer musical pero no tengo ni la menor idea de como las e echo normales y tengo algo de experiencia en alta tencion pero ayudenme porfa no tengo ni la menor idea de como hacerla musical


----------



## lapulga5 (Ene 25, 2011)

Veo que quienes han comentado no te dan mucha ayuda, está perfecto lo que has hecho: colocar 10 resistencias en serie y medir la tensión en una de ellas, y si son todas iguales, la tensión medida sería un décimo de la tensión total. La verdad no entiendo por qué te da valores tan bajos, lo más probable es que efectivamente como decías el transformador esté roto, y quizas por ello estaba tirado en el fondo de tu morada. La verdad la veo como única explicación posible.


----------



## junior90 (Ene 25, 2011)

hablamos de valores pico o RMS? tu tester mide valores RMS y lo que te dice el transformador son 200V????¿pico??? 700v? de seguro esta dañado amigo! jajajajaja y como dice lapulga5.... conoces la razón por la que ese microondas estaba sin uso? XD


----------



## elgriego (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola ,me parece poco conveniente usar un trafo de este tipo para realizar las experiencias de tesla ,ya que esto se lograba con generadores de alta frecuencia,alto voltage y bajisima corriente,no quiero ser pajaro de mal aguero ,pero supongo que mas que bobina de tesla lo que vas a obtener es un buen metodo para electrocutar a otros o a vos mismo,no te olvides ,que ese trafito entrega mas o menos 2000v a 500ma en 50hz.

Saludos elgriego.


----------



## junior90 (Ene 26, 2011)

de verdad? pues eso no lo sabia! estoy con el compañero elgriego! si es así no te recomiendo para nada trabajar con ese trafo! es muy peligroso y a esa corriente y ese voltaje y frecuencia vas a terminar achicharrandote! y es enserio cyborg16! mucho cuidado! no has pensado en usar un flyback?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2011)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Build-A-Vacuum-Tube-Tesla-Coil-VTTC/       link interesante


----------



## javiertyu (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola usuarios el foro, les quería consultar acerca de mi bobina tesla alimentada con 16 Vcc, la construí con un flyback de TV blanco y negro, hice el circuito exitador del mismo, las dos bobinas (primaria y secundaria) y el explosor. Todo esta aparentemente bien  pero cuando la puse a funcionar no tiraba chispas, entonces me di cuenta que se estaba descargando por el flyback, es decir la corriente volvía al transformador y no llegaba a la bobina primaria, debido a esto coloqué unos 10 diodos en serie para tener una tensión inversa bastante alta y me dio resultado, ya que a la corriente no le queda otra opcion que descargarse por la bobina. Pero a pesar de todo esto me quedé con gusto a poco porque las chispas mas grandes que me tira son de 2 cm. ¿Habrá una manera de aumentarlas?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

Yo hice una bobina de tesla también con un flyback como elevador de tensión (ver fotos de mi álbum en mi perfil)
El explosor que hice era rotativo y funcionana bien todo,pero le faltaba potencia al asunto (la potencia era de unos 3w si, 3 vatios D) por lo que sólo tiraba chispas de 2cm y medio.
Es más, me funcinó a la primera, todo hecho a ojo sin cálculos ni nada.

Nunca tuve tu problema de la tensión inversa.Quizá me pasaba a mi tambien pero en menor medida.Si hubiera hecho lo que tu probablemente las chispas serían ams grandes.

Bueno al tema, me parece que la bobina primaria y secundaria no están en buena resonancia.Haz pruebas modificando la primaria (nº de vueltas, separacion, diámetro, forma..) a ver si puede ser eso.

Otra cosa que te puede pasar es que el driver del flyabck se te quede corto de potencia (como a mí).
Qué circuito estás usando?.Una imagen no vendría mal.

PD: Hay quien dice que una bobina de tesla con un flyback no llega a ninguna parte porque no funcionaría.Tu y yo ya somos dos que demuestran lo contrario 

Un saludo!


----------



## javiertyu (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola jorge, el circuito exitador para el flyback que estoy utilizando esta compuesto por un 555 a grandes razgos, no tengo la imagen acá porque lo hice en un papel y no me anda el scaner .
Que sería el driver del flyback?

Otra pregunta, ¿sería mejor hacer el bobinado primario del flyback manualmente?, es decir no utilizar el que viene de fábrica...

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración.


----------



## jorger (Ene 28, 2011)

javiertyu dijo:
			
		

> Hola jorge, el circuito exitador para el flyback que estoy utilizando esta compuesto por un 555 a grandes razgos, no tengo la imagen acá porque lo hice en un papel y no me anda el scaner .


No importa creo que ya se cual es.



> Que sería el driver del flyback?


No sé si te refieres a, qué es el driver, o si el problema es el driver 
Si es a lo primero, el driver es el circuito excitador del flyback.
Si es a lo segundo... no, no creo que sea el problema porque tienes más potencia disponible que yo.



> Otra pregunta, ¿sería mejor hacer el bobinado primario del flyback manualmente?, es decir no utilizar el que viene de fábrica...


 
Eso depende de los resultados.Ve probando con distintos bobinados del flyback primero.El bobinado que haga que el flyback haga un arco mayor (en general más grueso, la longitud no importa mucho) a su salida, quédatelo en la mente y olvida los demás.

Después haz tu mismo un bobinado (ve probando diferente numero de vueltas), y si ves que con ese bobinado el arco es más voluminoso que el anterior, usa ese bobinado.

Pero repito lo del anterior mensaje: Modifica el primario de la bobina de tesla porque lo más probable es que sea ese el problema.

Un saludo.


----------



## javiertyu (Ene 28, 2011)

Mil gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad que tengo suerte,en este foro me encontré un monton de gente muy interesada en colaborar.

Saludos


----------



## lapulga5 (Ene 28, 2011)

Uno de los bornes de la bobina secundaria de la bobina tesla debe estar obligatoriamente conectada a tierra, porque de no ser así los rayos que produce se descargarían hacia el comienzo de la bobina y no hacia la tierra. Entonces si tú te interpones entre uno de esos rayos y la tierra va a circular la corriente a través de tu cuerpo y según loq ue he leído a esa tensión y frecuencia puede ser muy dañiña, pero su intensidad es insuficiente como para matarte. Yo a veces he visto generadores de van der graff (que es un aparato electrostático) que se descargan directamente a través de un hombre y no le pasa nada pero esto es debido a que es una corriente muy pequeña que surge de la descarga de un capacitor de muy baja capacidad.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

Buenas, estoy haciendo una bobina Tesla como proyecto y tengo un par de problemas que no sé a que se deben.
Lo primero de todo es que tenemos un transformador de 12/220V y lo conectamos a una fuente de alimentación que suministra 24V. Al conectarlo todo va bien, en la entrada tenemos los 24V y el transformador funciona, pero en la salida la tensión es de 3V :S, porque pasa esto? estamos conectándolo mal? Y no, no lo estamos conectando al revés, así que la tensión debería subir..
Aquí tengo una imagen de como está conectado:

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorger (Feb 2, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, estoy haciendo una bobina Tesla como proyecto y tengo un par de problemas que no sé a que se deben.
> Lo primero de todo es que tenemos un transformador de 12/220V y lo conectamos a una fuente de alimentación que suministra 24V. Al conectarlo todo va bien, en la entrada tenemos los 24V y el transformador funciona, pero en la salida la tensión es de 3V :S, porque pasa esto? estamos conectándolo mal? Y no, no lo estamos conectando al revés, así que la tensión debería subir..
> Aquí tengo una imagen de como está conectado:


Yo también estoy haciendo una tesla con un transformador de microondas.
Pero no entiendo lo que estás haciendo.
1-.Para qué quieres elevar de 24v a 230v con un transformador tan pequeño?
2-.Tu fuente de alimentación da corriente contínua y no alterna (o eso creo, acláralo).Por eso el transformador no te eleva la tensión.

PD: Ya hay un tema sobre esto en el foro..
Un saludo.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

Pues yo diría que el tamaño no tiene mucho que ver, el de microondas es el grande que hay al lado, y es en corriente alterna.. Además nos ayuda nuestro profesor de tecnología y tampoco sabe el motivo..


----------



## jorger (Feb 2, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> Pues yo diría que el tamaño no tiene mucho que ver..


Pero qué quieres hacer con el transformador pequeño? 



> , el de microondas es el grande que hay al lado..


Si eso ya lo se, ya llevo media bobina de tesla montada..


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

El transformador pequeño sube la misma tensión que el grande, lo usamos porque el grande no funciona y sabemos que el pequeño si lo hace y que sube bastante la tensión, el problema es que en la salida no sube y no sabemos porque ._. ..


----------



## jorger (Feb 2, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> El transformador pequeño sube la misma tensión que el grande,..


No, no es así.El grande eleva de 230v a unos 2.000v.Además tiene una potencia estimada de más de 800w (por eso es tan grande)
El pequeño lo único que va hacer al ser conectado al revés es elevar de esos 24v a 400v (porque estás metiendo el doble).¿Crees que esa tensión es suficiente para una bobina de tesla? *Ni de coña*
Además ese transformador como mucho tendrá una potencia de 10w..Con 10w de potencia y una tensión de 400v no vas a ninguna parte 



> lo usamos porque el grande no funciona..


Me extraña.
El bobinado de ese transformador que se conecta a la red de 230v es el que tiene el hilo más grueso.El otro es el bobinado de alta tensión (el que está recubierto de plástico-papel amarillento.

Te lo digo porque seguro que lo conectaste al revés.
Si no es así, fijate si ese transformador de microondas tiene un fusible en uno de los cables (es un fusible de alta tensión que no se ve en sí, está recubierto por una funda de plástico, el mío lo tiene).Puedeq ue ese fusible esté mal.

Mide la resistencia de los 2 bobinados del transformador.El mío (que es casi igual) tiene una resistencia en el bobinado primario de unos 4 ohmios, y el secundario algo más de 100 ohmios.
Si te da algo similar, el transformador está bien pero algo estás haciendo mal.
Uno de los terminales del secundario está conectado eléctricamente con el núcleo.El otro terminal es un cable de color rojo, flexible (si no se lo has quitado).Si no tiene ese cable, debe haber una especie de conector pequeño.



> y sabemos que el pequeño si lo hace y que sube bastante la tensión..


Repito, 400v no te sirven de nada.

PD: Dices que os está ayudando un profesor de tecnología?  
Me parece que vuestro profesor no tiene ni la más remota idea de como hacer una bobina de tesla.. y lo digo en serio.

Un saludo.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

Pues miraré lo del fusible porque al conectarlo directamente ni sale tensión, ni hace ademán de funcionar. También miraré las resistencias. Por cierto, el cable rojo no es el que se ve en la foto a la izquierda? eso es del secundario? es que como no funciona no tenemos claro cual es el secundario y cual el primario.

EDIT: Ahora he recordado que tengo otro transformador por si realmente no funciona el de microondas. Antes en españa se usaban esos transformadores para subir la corriente de 125 a 230 Voltios y son bastante potentes. Crees que podría usar ese si no funciona el de microondas?

Gracias.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola chicos, Tazor lo que queres hacer es probar el trafo de microondas?

Este trafo tiene tres devanados uno que es de alambre mas gruesa que es para el filamento del magnetron, otro que es el de 220 que es como un carretel aparte de hilo de grosor mediano, y por último otro carretel con hilo mas fino que es el que te da los 2000v, ese carretel tiene un solo terminal, el otro esta a chasis, es decir a masa del transformador. Para probar sin correr mayores riesgos  es recomendable alimentar el primario de 220 solo con 12v de alterna, en el secundario del filamento prácticamente habrá una tensión insignificante y entre chasis y el unico terminal del secundario tiene que haber una tensión de 109v
Ojo con esos trafos, una descarga y no vivis para contarlo
Mas datos: en el trafo de la foto, los terminales de cable rojo son los de filamento, el devanado inferior que tiene dos terminales de chapa son los 220 y el superior es el de alta tensión


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

Para aumentarlo a 2000 solo tiene un terminal? o.o..
Precisamente, antes lo he estado observando y me he dado cuenta de que había una zona en la que tenia algo que parecía un terminal (porque era igual que lo que considerábamos el secundario). Ese terminal, si nos situamos en la foto que he puesto, estaba justo arriba de los cables rojos de la izquierda, puede ser eso lo que dices? es como un trocito de hierro que sobresale (no tengo otra forma de definirlo jeje).


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

Bueno el otro terminal esta a chasis no es que no lo tenga, tenes un tester ahí?


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

No, lo tengo todo en el taller u.u. El caso es que solo un terminal es visible, no? porque entonces ya sé donde dices, intentaré probarlo mañana y si no funciona vuelvo a postear.
Por cierto, si no funcionase este, puedo utilizar el que he mencionado antes cuando he editado el post?

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

No, ese trafo de 12 a 220 para lo que te puede servir es para probar que el de microondas funciona bien sin peligro de quedarte electrocutado, conectas el primario del transformador chiquito a 220, el secundario de 12v lo conectas al de 220v del trafo de microondas y luego con el tester en alterna medís entre el hierro, la chapa del trafo de micro y el terminal de chapa que esta solo y debe dar 109v.
Ojo, me parece que estan metiendose en problemas al trabajar con tanta potencia mucho cuidado, mucho cuidado


----------



## jorger (Feb 2, 2011)

Subo unas imágenes de mi transformador para aclarar las dudas:

http://img201.imageshack.us/i/cimg0246z.jpg/

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/cimg0250i.jpg/


En al foto salen los cables del secundario del filamento (~4,5v ).No los he emncionado pero yo los voy a usar como alimentación para el motor del explosor rotativo que he hecho.Esos 4.5v los elevaré a casi 25v por medio de un quintuplicador de tensión y un condensador de filtrado para el motor..



> Ojo, me parece que estan metiendose en problemas al trabajar con tanta potencia mucho cuidado, mucho cuidado


Si, sé lo peligrosos que son los transformadores estos.Por eso cada vez que lo enchufo me mantengo alejado a 1m de distancia de él.

Dejo una foto por si alguin quiere ver como voy con la tesla:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=304&pictureid=2544

De momento me he quedado atrancado con este proyecto..
Razón: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/montar-bobina-tesla-estado-solido-11463/index3.html

Un saludo.


----------



## Dano (Feb 2, 2011)

Tazor: Te falta mucha experiencia para trabajar con ese tipo de potencia y tu profesor por lo visto está mas pintado que un cuadro en la pared. 
Primero deben entender la teoría de lo que quieren hacer y luego seguimos hablando,porque como vas te vas a matar.

Saludos

PD: Bobina de Tesla /not.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias, tu transformador es muy parecido al mio, espero poder guiarme ahora que ya he aclarado un par de cosas. Estábamos conectando unos terminales que, por lo que parece no son del secundario, y hemos obviado los que realmente lo eran.
Voy a seguir con las pruebas a ver que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 2, 2011)

Estoy en completo acuerdo con Dano, es un proyecto peligroso, te recomiendo un proyecto muy lindo y bien circense como la tesla, el generador de Van Der Graaff, yo he armado uno y anda muy lindo, y no mata a nadie. Podes ver acá: http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2006/10/22/modificaciones-al-generador-de-van-der-graaff/
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2006/09/03/generador-de-van-der-graaf-casero/





Para jorger, no se ve nada en el link a la imagen, esta bien toda la identificación de los bobinados del trafo de microondas, en lugar de un "quintuplicador" te sugiero le hagas si desarmar, unas vueltas mas con cable fino y cada 2 vueltas son 1 volt y pico mas


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenas.



			
				Dano dijo:
			
		

> Tazor: Te falta mucha experiencia para trabajar con ese tipo de potencia y tu profesor por lo visto está mas pintado que un cuadro en la pared.
> Primero deben entender la teoría de lo que quieren hacer y luego seguimos hablando,porque como vas te vas a matar.
> 
> Saludos
> PD: Bobina de Tesla /not.


 
Si bueno, el propósito del proyecto es el aprendizaje, por muy arriesgado que te parezca. He estudiado algunas cosas, pero tampoco he tenido tanto tiempo como para aprender todo lo que tengo que saber sobre ello y durante el montaje aparecen imprevistos que no entraban dentro de nuestro "temario". Somos conscientes de que trabajamos con algo peligroso pero nos interesa seguir adelante.

Llevo un par de días de pruebas y tengo que decir que las cosas han mejorado substancialmente hasta el punto de que no puedo medir la tensión del secundario con el voltímetro porque si no este se fundiría. Exactamente como decíais medí la tensión en el transformador y funcionaba correctamente, al principio probé con poca tensión y no funcionaba el spark gap, después conecté otro transformador que tengo que pasa la corriente de 220V a 125V y estos 125 los conecté al transformador de micro que aumentaba el voltage x10 , consiguiendo 1,25 Kv y que el spark gap funcionase. El caso es que aunque hay una tensión muy alta entre toroide y tierra, no hay ningún efecto visible, ni acercando bombillas ni nada de nada (cabe decir que no hemos hecho ningún cálculo ya que el experimento es totalmente empírico). Es posible que necesitemos aún más tensión? podemos llegar a conseguir dos subidas más, podemos llegar a 2,2KV o bien a 4KV. Aquí podéis ver el circuito en pleno funcionamiento, lo he grabado esta misma tarde:




 
Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Feb 9, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> Es posible que necesitemos aún más tensión? podemos llegar a conseguir dos subidas más, podemos llegar a 2,2KV o bien a 4KV. Aquí podéis ver el circuito en pleno funcionamiento, lo he grabado esta misma tarde:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHbAU8JKBXY
> 
> Saludos.


 
Simplemente habéis hecho una bobina secundaria (la del toroide) con *muy pocas* vueltas..
No me extraña que no funcione.
Aparte de eso.. el chisporroteo del explosor (que en tu caso es un explosor estático) es muy aleatorio.. no me gusta.
Puedes llegar a 2,2kv si conectas el transformador directo a 230v.Va a funcionar mucho mejor pero.. con la secundaria que habeis hecho no vais a ninguna parte.

Cómo harías para elevar de 2kv a 4kv?.La única forma es hacer un duplicador de tensión con diodos y condensadores pero.. eso ya es un problema para vosotros porque se necesitan diodos de AT, condensadores de AT, un inductor de unos cuantos hernios y además un explosor rotativo..

Saludos.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 9, 2011)

Pues cuantas vueltas crees que tiene?
porque ahí hay exactamente 690 vueltas, y a lo largo 175 m de alambre..
Y sobre el explosor, la verdad es que llevo un tiempo pensando en hacer uno diferente porque a mi tampoco me convence. Igualmente no puedo medir la tensión que tengo en la secundaria porque no tengo aparatos suficientemente potentes..


----------



## jorger (Feb 9, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> Pues cuantas vueltas crees que tiene?
> porque ahí hay exactamente 690 vueltas, y a lo largo 175 m de alambre..



El alambre debe ser muy fino porque con la altura que tiene parece que apenas da para 400 vueltas.


> Igualmente no puedo medir la tensión que tengo en la secundaria porque no tengo aparatos suficientemente potentes.


No se puede.
Y para qué querrías medirla?

Una cosa, modifica la bobina primaria varias veces (vueltas, diámetro, separación entre espiras..) y ve probando porque me da a mí que las 2 bobinas no están en resonancia.
Y repito, conecta el trafo de microondas directo al enchufe.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya, si hoy ya lo he conectado directamente a la corriente pero todo seguía igual. Y ya tengo bastante asumido que me da a mi que tal y como dices no están en resonancia. Hoy he cambiado el número de vueltas de la primaria y nada. Pero claro, solo las he cambiado una vez, lo que pasa es que es bastante dificil mantenerlas a la misma distancia todas, porque tiene como unas "cenefas"  en la superficie, y el cable tiende a encajar en los huecos..
He pensado en cambiar la bobina primaria, y he visto que hay gente que suele usar un cable rígido al que se le puede dar forma (supongo, tampoco se muy bien de que tipo de cable se trata), no sería mejor que probase con eso? es fácil encontrarlo?


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2011)

TAZOR dijo:
			
		

> Buenas.
> 
> Llevo un par de días de pruebas y tengo que decir que las cosas han mejorado substancialmente hasta el punto de que no puedo medir la tensión del secundario con el voltímetro porque si no este se fundiría. Exactamente como decíais medí la tensión en el transformador y funcionaba correctamente, al principio probé con poca tensión y no funcionaba el spark gap, después conecté otro transformador que tengo que pasa la corriente de 220V a 125V y estos 125 los conecté al transformador de micro que aumentaba el voltage x10 , consiguiendo 1,25 Kv y que el spark gap funcionase. El caso es que aunque hay una tensión muy alta entre toroide y tierra, no hay ningún efecto visible, ni acercando bombillas ni nada de nada (cabe decir que no hemos hecho ningún cálculo ya que el experimento es totalmente empírico). Es posible que necesitemos aún más tensión? podemos llegar a conseguir dos subidas más, podemos llegar a 2,2KV o bien a 4KV. Aquí podéis ver el circuito en pleno funcionamiento, lo he grabado esta misma tarde:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHbAU8JKBXY
> ...



Lo que necesitan es que entre en resonancia. Vuelvo a repetir lo de arriba, debes entender la teoría.


----------



## TAZOR (Feb 9, 2011)

A ver, sé perfectamente que han de estar en resonancia..
Pero repito que no hacemos cálculos, es totalmente empírico. Lo máximo que puedo hacer para averiguar la frecuencia de resonancia es utilizar el "Teslamap".


----------



## astrodh (Feb 25, 2011)

no definitivamente noo con el triplicador iso una mega explosion de sueños se oyo como si uvieran tronado 3 r15 seguidos asi que es mejor con duplicador y en transformador que genere la inductancia


----------



## astrodh (Abr 8, 2011)

yo e ocupado de los mismito de los hornos de microondas o me e echo uno con papel aluminio y acetatos funsionan vien de maravilla


----------



## Rock-R (Abr 30, 2011)

Amigo MAGNETRON27, como es que haces para que reproduzca sonido,... se que modificando la frecuencia,. pero se puede hacer en este esquema?:


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Abr 30, 2011)

en mi circuito lo hago de 2 formas, en la primera el circuito siempre esta en funcionamiento, y en la segunda solo se produce el arco cuando meto audio.

En el caso de ese circuito que me muestras no he hecho pruebas, es completamente distinto, hay que tener en cuenta que en ese se trabaja con unos 2000voltios y en el caso del mio trabajo solo con 30voltios y 12 amperios.Ademas lo mio no se podria llamar bobina de tesla aunque hay similitudes, es un amplificador de voltaje mas bien.

De todas formas hay en la red el circuito original del altavoz de plasma al alcance de todos, te puedes guiar por el, si quieres te lo busco, hace tiempo que no le hecho un ojo.

Incluso podrias construir ese en vez de la bobina de tesla, este es HI-FI.Este no es el original, pero esta bastante bien.

http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/plasma-speaker_2.png


----------



## Rock-R (May 1, 2011)

En realidad lo que busco hacer es lo siguiente:


----------



## Sleiter (May 6, 2011)

hola, construyo una bobina de tesla, y me ocurre que la bobina secundaria tira un voltaje muy bajo
el arco que ase creo que apenas es de 2mm o menos...
lo que uso son 2 condensadores de microondas (2100v AC)
y para transformador uso un flyback de tv
la bobina secundaria tiene entre 6000 y 7000 vueltas (hilo de 0.5mm)
y el primario unas 15 vueltas
ojala me dieran algunos consejos y ideas para poder mejorarlo D:

Edito:
ya he comprado un transformador, uno de microondas
y tengo una duda, en una bobina hay un cable que sale que nose de que es
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/p0705111349.jpg/
el cable sale de la derecha


----------



## Sleiter (May 10, 2011)

holas, lo que pasa es que no me funciona la bobina secundaria de mi bobina de tesla, la bobina secundaria tiene unas 600 vueltas y la primaria unas 7 o 8 vueltas, alguen me podria ayudar? D:


----------



## Cyborg16 (May 13, 2011)

Ya me había olvidado de que había preguntado eso. Resulta que uno de los cables de la salida era el cuerpo del trafo. Armé la bobinita y mal que mal anduvo. Tendría que hacerle el explosor rotativo. Dejo unas fotos.


----------



## enbudle (Oct 5, 2011)

aqui les dejo un esquema que parece bueno, cuando me consiga el mos lo hago a ver si anda, el transformador lo saque de un equipo rca, si me da 35v pero no se cuantos amperios por que cuando lo intente me quemo el tester junto con los cables. si este circuito no funciona hago el amplificador con los ic de el equipo de sonido


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2011)

para modular en los SSTC se emplea en integrado 555 en el pin 5 por medio de un capacitor de 100nF a un reproductor de MP3 MP4 Cel IPHONE IP etc o a la salida de una guitarra.

En cuanto a la cantidades de preguntas de los spark gap es por sabido que los que le dicen que se simula, no se puede es un concepto absurdo calcular los mil y un variantes de un arco eléctrico esto se hace a ojo de buen cubero lo que hay de diferencia se hace calibrando en funcionamiento. Lo que se cambia es el rotary por que este te permite el enfriamiento a los electrodos enfrentados para tener mayor estabilidad del circuito y permite un menor calentamiento del tranformador despues les ayudo un poco mas de los Tesla Coil


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo unas dudas sobre el plasma de estas bobinas, me las podrian alcarar?

Tengo leido que si conseguimos que un flyback produzca alto voltage negativo purifica el aire, me podrian explicar como? y como se consigue para hacer una bobina tesla que produzca sonido??  ademas hay mucha gente que le pone una bombilla y dentro de la cual se produce el plasma, pero he visto videos en que el rayo sale a unos 10 Cm de la bombilla para fuera, y que el hombre que la construyo no la toca.


----------



## enbudle (Ene 28, 2012)

pues si, se supone que purifica el aire, por que la energia negativa convierte el oxigeno libre en el aire(O2) en ozono(O3) y el ozono se supone que mata a los microorganismos.   para hacer que reproduzca sonido, eso es algo de lo que ya se a hablado mucho aqui, como dijo sstc  solo hay que colocar el mp3 o lo que sea entre gnd y 5 por medio de un capacitor esto claro para los drivers con el 555.    en cuanto a lo de el bombillo, pues con la mayoria se puede, solo hay que conectar el negativo al bombillo y el positivo a tierra, pero funciona mejor con un flyback de una tv a blanco y negro o un solenoide de carro/moto, si el voltaje es muy alto la energia se supone que escapa a traves de el vidrio, por eso no hay poblema por que hasta sucede con los tv, el poblema viene si el controlador es muy potente como el zvs o algo asi por que te puede fritar la mano o te puede matar en el peor de los casos.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 28, 2012)

ok muchas gracias enbudle

salu2


----------



## Sleiter (Feb 27, 2012)

buenas, tengo una duda en cuanto a la bobina tesla, tengo una echa, y quero aser algo como esto



 pero no encuentro casi nada de informacion, solo algo de DRSSTC de lo cual algo entendi pero no mucho. 

el primario de mi bobina se alimenta con 7kv y 300mA que los obtengo de transformadores de microondas
y la bobina secundaria son mas o menos 4000 vueltas
gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2012)

Tengo la siguiente pregunta tengo capacitores de microonda y lo estoy usando como Cx en una bobina tesla la pregunta es si es normal que levante tanta temperatura trabajar trabajan bien, pero al minuto se recalientan. O sea por alta tensión no es porque la fuente es de 6000vac y los capacitores soportan 10000Vac. Puede que sean polarizados y si es así como te das cuenta??? Y si la pregunta de oro sirven como oscilado o solo como filtrado???


----------



## octavio2 (Mar 22, 2012)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Tengo la siguiente pregunta tengo capacitores de microonda y lo estoy usando como Cx en una bobina tesla la pregunta es si es normal que levante tanta temperatura trabajar trabajan bien, pero al minuto se recalientan. O sea por alta tensión no es porque la fuente es de 6000vac y los capacitores soportan 10000Vac. Puede que sean polarizados y si es así como te das cuenta??? Y si la pregunta de oro sirven como oscilado o solo como filtrado???


¿estas seguro de que son buenos,puedes poner una foto?
que yo sepa los polarizados se reconocen bien ,tienen la polaridad indicada y son de baja frecuencia.
Puedes indicar la frecuencia de trabajo ,la capacidad y la calidad de los condensadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

Ese díodo y capacitor son para trabajar a *baja frecuencia*.

Alguna vez utilicé un capacitor de ventilador en alta frecuencia y freia huevos


----------



## Joytike (Abr 28, 2012)

Tengo que hacer una bobina de tesla para un proyecto que me encargaron en el Tecnológico, la voy a hacer con un trasformador de un micro ondas nada mas que ese me lo regalaron y mi gustaría que me dijeran que si alguien sabe que voltaje entrega un trasformador de microondas o si hay alguna forma de saber ya que van 1 voltmetro que me quema.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 28, 2012)

Es de aproximadamente 2200 volts. Mirá este enlace y vas a ver una bruta Tesla:
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 28, 2012)

Un compañero del colegio hizo un intento de bobina Tesla con un transformador de microondas.
No tiraba chispas al aire como la real, lo que tenía que hacer era colocarle un cable a tierra cerca del toroide para que salte la chispa. El transformador calentaba mucho (y era de 1,5Kva) y las pruebas las hacía en tramos de 10 segundos y lo dejaba algunos minutos descansando


----------



## Joytike (Abr 28, 2012)

> Es de aproximadamente 2200 volts. Mirá este enlace y vas a ver una bruta Tesla:
> http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html



Si carnal eso es lo que vi a un que quiero hacelo sin el triplificador  ya que no la quiero hacer muy grande, tengo entendido que va a ser algo asi
http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/Assets/Fotos/ft_fisilab1b_13.gif 
aun que no se como calcular c1



> Un compañero del colegio hizo un intento de bobina Tesla con un transformador de microondas.
> No tiraba chispas al aire como la real, lo que tenía que hacer era colocarle un cable a tierra cerca del toroide para que salte la chispa. El transformador calentaba mucho (y era de 1,5Kva) y las pruebas las hacía en tramos de 10 segundos y lo dejaba algunos minutos descansando



Si creo se calentara un chingo asta donde he leido...


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 28, 2012)

Igual como dije: era un intento. En el link que te pasó Blacktiger hay varias cosas que no le puso cuando se hizo, como la resistencia limitadora que justamente dice limitar la corriente durante el chispazo y conducción del spark gap


----------



## Joytike (Abr 28, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Igual como dije: era un intento. En el link que te pasó Blacktiger hay varias cosas que no le puso cuando se hizo, como la resistencia limitadora que justamente dice limitar la corriente durante el chispazo y conducción del spark gap



Crees que si conecto el transformador con el los dos embobinados  me lance el chispaso???


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 28, 2012)

Joytike dijo:
			
		

> Crees que si conecto el transformador con el los dos embobinados  me lance el chispaso???



Necesitás capacitor/es y el spark gap. Sino es un transformador comun y corriente de alto voltaje en corto


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Buenas. Hace un tiempo con un amigo estamos tratando de hacer una bobina de Tesla. En principio hicimos un diseño clásico con trafo de microondas, explosor y capacitor pero no dio buenos resultados, así que hace unos días nos pusimos a hacer la de esta página http://www.teclas.org/chispas/BobinaTesla (está en portugués, pero con google se traduce "decentemente") y no anduvo jajaja. 
Al parecer no empieza a oscilar porque se calienta que da miedo el IRF830 como si quedara clavado y el IRF9540 ni se entera. Si lo pruebo con una fuente de PC salta la protección inmediatamente. (calienta con una fuente lineal)
Mi pregunta es; alguien hizo algo por el estilo o sabe de alguien que lo haya hecho funcionar?
¿Ven alguna falla importante en el diseño que le impediría funcionar? Yo estoy estudiando ingeniería electrónica pero recién este año vemos MOSFET's así que no tengo ni idea jaja
Lo que me llamó la atención es que en el esquema pone MOSFET canal P para la etapa de salida pero los IRFP260 son canal N, no?
¿La patita que queda para abajo sería el Source? (en los IRFP260)
Dejo fotos de la placa que diseñé y los archivos de Eagle por si a alguien le interesan.

Desde ya gracias!

PD: El secundario lo hicimos con alambre de 0,3mm y nos quedaron unas 2400 vueltas. es mucho?

PD2: Lo puse en esta sección porque me pareció que básicamente era una fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 23, 2013)

Estuve mirando un poco el circuito y me surgieron las siguientes dudas. En el momento en el que el IRF9540 conduce básicamente se está poniendo en corto la fuente a través del diodo que está al lado del IRF830. ¿Cómo se supone que produzca un campo magnético en el trafo driver si toda la energía se va a disipar en el mosfet y el diodo?
Y la otra es, cuando conduce el IFR830 ¿que pasa? ¿circula corriente para algún lado o descarga la energía que pueda estar almacenada en el capacitor o el toroide?


Desconecté el diodo que está a la derecha del IRF830 y arrancó! pero calienta asquerosamente el IRF9540 :s alguna idea?

Era el IRF830 el que calentaba y es porque es una porquería. Tiene características muy inferiores al IRF9540. Le voy a poner un IRF540 y veré que pasa.

Jaja, si... no hubo muchas ideas. Cuando la termine subo un par de fotos! ahora tengo que comprar componentes porque se me quemaron los IRFP250 y tengo que cambiar el 830. 


Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Feb 25, 2013)

Vos te fijaste si no quedan conduciendo los dos FETs a la vez con ese circuito?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 25, 2013)

No, pero era el diodo el problema! Y un MOSFET con poca corriente y rdsON alta.
saludos!


----------



## rayogina (Jun 28, 2013)

hola a todos!!!
alguien me podría explicar como hacer este efecto con un flyback, he buscado y siempre me sale el mismo diagrama, ese es de una tv b/n, alguien me podria facilitar el diagrama o instruirme como hacerlo.
 Gracias. ...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Son iguales, quizás tengas que enrollar mas o menos alambre, pero es lo mismo, ya que usan el núcleo de ferrite para generar el primario, el secundario ya está enrollado dentro...

Saludos.

PD: Quizás te interese... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 5, 2013)

Buenas, estoy probando mi bobina tesla y no consigo inducir la tension a la secundaria 
Estoy usando tres transformadores de raquetas matamoscas electricas, que puestas en serie dan 1800 V y 12,75 mA en total
Como condensador estoy usando una botella de plastico de medio litro, cuya capacidad es de 0,97nF
El spark gap son dos tornillos enfrentados
La bobina secundaria es de 46 cm de alto y tiene 3,1 cm de diametro,y uso un condensador superior con forma de esfera de 25,5 cm de diametro
La bobina primaria la estoy enrollando sobre un soporte de 8,1 cm de diametro
He probado con 6,7...hasta veintitantas vueltas y no consigo que resuenen las bobinas
Necesito saber cuantas vueltas tengo que dar o si estoy haciendo algo mal. Muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola caro electron96 te dejo aca un sitio que contiene muchas informaciones sobre lo que buscas :  http://danyk.cz/index_en.html.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Xapas (Sep 6, 2013)

Que yo sepa, en una bobina tesla, el primario y el secundario tienen que encontrarse en resonancia, sino, el conjunto no oscila bien y no hay gran descarga de corriente. Eso por un lado, por el otro, el secundario debe tener uno de los extremos de la bobina a la masa del circuito, y el otro, como bien puntuas, al condensador, en tu caso, la esfera.
Para que oscile bien, debes hallar la inductancia de la bobina del secundario, hallar la frecuencia de resonancia de esa bobina con el condensador (esfera), y una vez hallada la frecuencia de resonancia, y teniendo el condensador primario, realizar la bobina del primario acorde a la inductancia que de como resultado la misma frecuencia con el condensador primario.

Normalmente, la bobina primaria tiene muchas menos vueltas que la bobina secundaria, ya que lo que induce es gran cantidad de diferencia de potencial, y menos amperaje, por lo que usar transformadores de alto voltaje no creo que sea la solucion.


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Gracias por la informacion, pero tengo un programa que me calcula todo eso, de hecho me dijo el numero de vueltas de la primaria , pero por mas que pruebo no consigo que entren en resonancia
Realmente no se por que no funciona, si hago todo correcto


----------



## Xapas (Sep 6, 2013)

Si te digo la verdad, no me fiaria mucho de los programasque andan x la web, ya que he usado varios de ellos y con ninguno me salio la.que yo queria hacer, asi que pense en hacer los calculos yo mismo. No es complicado, solo hay que tener una fuente senoidal y un condensador, o como es mi caso, hacerme el medidor de inductancias que hay en este foro, y te lo calcula solo. El software de realizacion de bobinas tesla tiene en cuenta muchos parametros que al fin y al cabo, o se obvian, o no se incluyen por ser demasiadp complejos.
Por cierto, con cuantas espiras probaste en el primario?


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Pues use un cable de 1 mm de diametro de ferreteria y enrolle como unas 10 u 11 vueltas segun me decia el programa, y no conseguia la resonancia ; asi que empece a enrollar esas vueltas en el mismo tubo de la bobina secundaria y nada. 
He probado dando vueltas hasta que me quede sin cable y no consegui nada, estoy barajando que quizas sea por el grosor del cable de la primaria


----------



## Xapas (Sep 6, 2013)

En realidad, según san Wikipedia, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductancia
La fórmula que determina la inductancia de una bobina, L=u*(N^2)*A/l
Si analizamos la fórmula, el factor más determinante en la ecuación es el número de espiras que cuenta la bobina, es decir, independientemente de la sección, a mayor espiras, mayor inductancia. De esta forma, si, el grosor del cable es determinante, pero no tanto como las espiras que le añadas. Puedo pensar que, al añadir 10 u 11 vueltas al primario, o incluso más, la inductancia de la bobina primaria aumentó cuadráticamente, es decir, puede que te estés alejando de la resonancia por añadir mayor número de espiras. Yo probaría a reducir el número de espiras a 4 ó 5, pero, como ya dije antes, es determinante saber el número de vueltas del secundario, de forma que se pueda sacar su inductancia, y a partir de ahí, calcular el primario, siempre y cuando los condensadores estén bien medidos.
Lo que no entiendo es lo del condensador de "botella de plástico". Se supone que el condensador debe tener dos placas, ya sean planoparalelas o no, y un material dieléctrico en mitad.

Añado que lo más útil es "fabricarse" una herramienta que sea capaz de medir la inductancia de las bobinas que se hacen a mano, ya que los cálculos siempre pueden fallar.


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Te cuento, la bobina secundaria tiene 404 vueltas, y el condesador es una botella de leyden, forrada con papel de aluminio y llena de agua , separados por un dielectrico, que es el plastico de la botella, cuya capacidad es de 0,97 nF


----------



## Xapas (Sep 6, 2013)

Entiendo, ahora bien. Si hacemos los cálculos, en efecto, tienes el número de vueltas de la bobina secundaria, supongo que también la altura y la sección de la bobina, como comentaste arriba, pero, a la hora de sustituir en la ecuación, no sabemos el valor de la permeabilidad. Si usamos la de vacío o la del aire, obtendremos un valor más o menos erróneo, porque cualquier material sobre el que hayas bobinado la bobina, valga la redundancia, aumentará la permeabilidad. Asi que, cómo se calcula? He aquí el problema que comenté.


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias por toda la informacion que me estas proporcionando...pero tienes razon es algo complejo
Si sirve de algo, enrolle la secundaria sobre un tubo de PVC


----------



## Xapas (Sep 6, 2013)

Si consideramos que:
f=1/(2pi*sqrt(L1C1))=1/(2pi*sqrt(L2C2))
Despejamos,
L1C1=L2C2--->C1*u*(N1^2)*S1/l1=C2*u*(N2^2)*S2/l2
Suponiendo que las permeabilidades de ambas bobinas son iguales, que lo dudo, podemos obviarlas.
De esta forma, todas las caracteristicas de la bobina secundaria las conoces, y tienes como incognitas 3 variables del primer térmico. Sólo debes fijar dos de esos valores, por ejemplo, el número de vueltas, que yo pondria 4 o 5, y la sección del cable, y dependiendo de estos factores, hallar la altura que debe tener la bobina primaria.

PD: Yo tambien queria armar una bobina de Tesla, pero me di cuenta de todos estos errores  Ahora que se algo más, estoy esperando a armarme el LC Meter publicado por el foro, que hace cálculos más precisos, y poder así hacer el proyecto


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias por todo el aporte pero ya probe a poner4 o 5 vueltas enrolladas directamente sobre la secundaria y no ocurria nada de nada jajajaja
Aun asi , gracias por tu tiempo y tu aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

En general he visto que el díameto de la primaria es *mucho mayor* que el de la secundaria.

Hacete un explosor rotativo 

Por que no ponés fotos ?


----------



## Electron96 (Sep 6, 2013)

He aqui las imagenes del proyecto


----------



## rau (Abr 6, 2014)

buenas! antes que nada quiero comentar que e visto bobinas teslas pequeñas-medianas usando como fuente de HV un flyback, excitado con un zvs driver, y en algunos casos logran un buen desempeño (mas de 30cm de descargas en el aire), bueno yo decidido a tener una bobina tesla, aunque sea en miniatura me puse a probar y los resultados fueron muy buenos, logre que se creen descargas de unos 15cm en el toroide (esfera echa de aluminio) aunque el color de las descargas no es azul, sino violeta, calculo que a de ser por la poca intensidad de las mismas. ya que como fuente uso un transformador de 24v 1.6A que al rectificar quedan unos 40v, que luego a plena carga caen a 35v. bueno e medido el consumo con un amperimetro y llega a los 11A lo cual me llama la atención! peor bueno ese no es el punto por lo que escribo este mensaje. bueno en fin mi duda es si se puede utilizar dos zvs alimentados con dos fuentes distintas, y colocar el secundario de los flyback (una vez rectificados) en paralelo para obtener mas intensidad, suponiendo que alimentemos cada zvs con 35v y 10A serian unos 350W, estimando las perdidas (un 20%-) podríamos tener una fuente de 10kv a 28mA (corrijanme si me equivoco). al rectificar ambos segundarios y colocarlos en paralelo en teoría la intensidad se duplicaría, osea 10kv 56mA. 
Bueno mi duda seria si esto es posible o si no, en el caso de ser posible..... se podrían poner mas de dos? espero que alguien pueda darme una mano ya que no soy experto en el tema. desde ya muchas gracias de ante mano y si a alguien le interesa o tenga mejores ideas para una fuente de hv, bienvenidas sean  ( aunque no eso de transformadores de neon) no los puedo conseguir por ninguna lado 

PD: busque bastante en foro peor no encontre un post que estee dedicado puntualmente a una tesla con este tipo de fuentes. si  los administradores lo consideran inadecuado o fuera de lugar, me disculpo y si lo quieren mover de seccion o editar... ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola caro rau te recomendo visitar ese sitio aca :http://danyk.cz/index_en.html
Seguramente en el tiene muchas informaciones que buscas.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rau (Abr 8, 2014)

muchas gracias daniel, la verdad esta muy completa esa pagina, tiene justo lo que andaba buscando para remplazar los Mot`s. Y ademas sencillos de armar,gracias de nuevo ! .
saludos y suerte!


----------



## Gossu (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola, ya me llego el carrete de magnet wire y estoy arrollando el secundario. Pero tengo unas dudas sobre algo.

Cuando termine el secundario, tendra 136mH.

Si la frecuencia de resonancia de C1 y L1 tiene que ser = a C2 y L2, necesitaria saber C2.



He pensado en hacerme un generador de funciones con el 555 e ir probando frecuencias sobre la bobina secundaria, hasta encontrar la frecuencia en la que consumiera mas amperios. Esa seria la frecuencia de resonacia, supongo.

Aun asi, no espero que sea muy preciso, y pude que el pico de consumo lo haga en un ancho de banda muy "grande".


----------



## Gossu (Abr 29, 2014)

Ok ya he conseguido saber la capacitancia parasita del secundario

Tenia pensado alimentarlo con un Transformador 14KV 20ma.

Es que lo que quiero hacer es una bobina de Tesla con una tension muy grande pero que no lance rayos.

Para eso quiero crear una Tension muy grande y que la intensidad sea muy muy pequeña, Picoamperios.

Para el secundario he elegido un cable AWG 42, que son 0.064mm de diametro. Fino fino.

Y voy a bobinarle unas 10000 vueltas. Asi que tengo para un buen rato.


Lo que no entiendo es en que puede influir el diametro de la bobina secundaria.

No creo que sea lo mismo bobinar en un tubo que tenga el diametro de un palo de escoba, o que tenga el diámetro de una farola.

Pero no estoy seguro de si hay alguna diferencia, porque al aumentar o disminuir el diametro cambia la inductancia pero al estar  en resonancia, solo existe R , ¿Cierto?

Asi que pienso que lo que importa realmente es la resistencia del cable, o lo que es lo mismo, la distancia y el diametro del cable. Esta claro que si lo hago con un diametro muy estrecho, tendre que dar muchas mas vueltas para conseguir la resistencia deseada. Cosa que me interesa, para conseguir mas voltaje y menos intensidad.

¿Vosotros que opinais? 

¿Lo mas estrecho posible o lo mas ancho posible?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2014)

rau dijo:


> buenas! antes que nada quiero comentar que e visto bobinas teslas pequeñas-medianas usando como fuente de HV un flyback, excitado con un zvs driver, y en algunos casos logran un buen desempeño (mas de 30cm de descargas en el aire), bueno yo decidido a tener una bobina tesla, aunque sea en miniatura me puse a probar y los resultados fueron muy buenos, logre que se creen descargas de unos 15cm en el toroide (esfera echa de aluminio) aunque el color de las descargas no es azul, sino violeta, calculo que a de ser por la poca intensidad de las mismas. ya que como fuente uso un transformador de 24v 1.6A que al rectificar quedan unos 40v, que luego a plena carga caen a 35v. bueno e medido el consumo con un amperimetro y llega a los 11A lo cual me llama la atención! peor bueno ese no es el punto por lo que escribo este mensaje. bueno en fin mi duda es si se puede utilizar dos zvs alimentados con dos fuentes distintas, y colocar el secundario de los flyback (una vez rectificados) en paralelo para obtener mas intensidad, suponiendo que alimentemos cada zvs con 35v y 10A serian unos 350W, estimando las perdidas (un 20%-) podríamos tener una fuente de 10kv a 28mA (corrijanme si me equivoco). al rectificar ambos segundarios y colocarlos en paralelo en teoría la intensidad se duplicaría, osea 10kv 56mA.
> Bueno mi duda seria si esto es posible o si no, en el caso de ser posible..... se podrían poner mas de dos? espero que alguien pueda darme una mano ya que no soy experto en el tema. desde ya muchas gracias de ante mano y si a alguien le interesa o tenga mejores ideas para una fuente de hv, bienvenidas sean  ( aunque no eso de transformadores de neon) no los puedo conseguir por ninguna lado
> 
> PD: busque bastante en foro peor no encontre un post que estee dedicado puntualmente a una tesla con este tipo de fuentes. si  los administradores lo consideran inadecuado o fuera de lugar, me disculpo y si lo quieren mover de seccion o editar... ...


La color violeta de la descarga si debe a la alta frequenzia de operación ( o mejor frequenzia de resonancia de la bobina tesla con su sombrero capacitivo).
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 29, 2014)




----------

